# Tomorrow: Ballot Harvesting Exposed In Arizona



## FJB (May 30, 2022)

Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2022)

Any day now.....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!


We just saw how the Wisconsin voting machines were illegally tapped into the internet and hacked.


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2022)

So that's how Trump cheated.

Review finds Wisconsin voting equipment at times connected ...​https://www.wispolitics.com › In House Features



Sep 14, 2019 — Vital _election equipment in at_ least seven _Wisconsin_ counties has _been_ connected _to the internet_, _in_ some cases for nearly a year _at_ a time, ...


----------



## FJB (May 30, 2022)

See the nervous laughter reaction on my OP ladies and gents? The democrats are sweating now because they know they're that much closer of being exposed. Or at least their party is.


----------



## Moonglow (May 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> See the nervous laughter reaction on my OP ladies and gents? The democrats are sweating now because they know they're that much closer of being exposed. Or at least their party is.


I guess you have the inside 411 considering the Arizona Senate already made the announcement that nothing happened.


----------



## Clipper (May 30, 2022)

FJB said:


> See the nervous laughter reaction on my OP ladies and gents? The democrats are sweating now because they know they're that much closer of being exposed. Or at least their party is.


Still looking for that August reinstatement, Moonbeam?


----------



## FJB (May 30, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Still looking for that August reinstatement, Moonbeam?




Nope, unfortunately I don't think that can happen,.. but the truth still needs to be known from sea to shinning sea.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 31, 2022)

FJB said:


> Nope, unfortunately I don't think that can happen,.. but the truth still needs to be known from sea to shinning sea.


The truth is that your St Trumpy lost the election.

Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.  Had He kept His mouth shut and did the job, He would have been easily re-elected.

Accept it and move on.


----------



## FJB (May 31, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.




This is the part that I actually agree with,.. but you left off the part at the end about the fact that he's like that because he doesn't take any bullshit from the left.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> The truth is that your St Trumpy lost the election.
> 
> Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.  Had He kept His mouth shut and did the job, He would have been easily re-elected.
> 
> Accept it and move on.




Nope.  The truth is the vote was stolen from the American people.

Methinks the next people that try are going to get shot.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Any day now.....


2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence of massive fraud. Period.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence of massive fraud. Period.


You are a liar.

It has no such evidence.

The film is a massive failure


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

You are projecting again.


----------



## FJB (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> You are projecting again.




I call it bullshitting and having a TDS attack.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a liar.
> 
> It has no such evidence.
> 
> The film is a massive failure


The film is the highest grossing documentary ever. You are the flop, or the plop of shit, that is lying.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence of massive fraud. Period.


No, it doesn't, sorry.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The film is the highest grossing documentary ever. You are the flop, or the plop of shit, that is lying.


Link.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> No, it doesn't, sorry.


It sure does, not sorry.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Link.











						2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
					

IRVING, Texas, May 12, 2022--2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million




					finance.yahoo.com
				




It is still making money.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
> 
> 
> IRVING, Texas, May 12, 2022--2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
> ...



Damn, that was one heck of a lie you told....The film is the highest grossing documentary ever

When the reality is....Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Damn, that was one heck of a lie you told....The film is the highest grossing documentary ever
> 
> When the reality is....Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade


Big fucking deal. People are watching it and that is what matters. Also it is still showing in theaters. So the final gross is not a known quantity, is it?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big fucking deal. People are watching it and that is what matters. Also it is still showing in theaters. So the final gross is not a known quantity, is it?



Of course you do not think telling a bold faced lie is a big deal, you do it with every post about the election.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Of course you do not think telling a bold faced lie is a big deal, you do it with every post about the election.


I thought you were no longer discussing fraud. That makes you the liar.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I thought you were no longer discussing fraud. That makes you the liar.



I am not discussing voter fraud, I am discussing your lies.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> View attachment 652403






Yeah, LOOK at the distribution differences!  Fahrenheit was in hundreds of theaters.  The media mob has done everything possible to bury 2000 Mules.  


DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not discussing voter fraud, I am discussing your lies.


And what does that lie do? What does it change about the evidence presented in the movie? You cannot tell hyperbole is a lie or you are accusing everyone.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, LOOK at the distribution differences!  Fahrenheit was in hundreds of theaters.  The media mob has done everything possible to bury 2000 Mules.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Psst - the claim about 2000 Mules was (not by you): "The film is the highest grossing documentary ever."

I don't think so.

WW


----------



## flan327 (May 31, 2022)

FJB said:


> Nope, unfortunately I don't think that can happen,.. but the truth still needs to be known from sea to shinning sea.


So why do you insist on lying?


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Psst - the claim about 2000 Mules was (not by you): "The film is the highest grossing documentary ever."
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> WW






Considering how assiduously the MSM is trying to prevent it being viewed, were it to be allowed the same level of distribution it would no doubt crush the bullshit fahrenheit.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Considering how assiduously the MSM is trying to prevent it being viewed, were it to be allowed the same level of distribution it would no doubt crush the bullshit fahrenheit.


They are deliciously terrified!


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And what does that lie do? What does it change about the evidence presented in the movie? You cannot tell hyperbole is a lie or you are accusing everyone.



What that lie does is establish you as one that cannot be trusted in anything they post.  The fact you try and blow it off as no big deal just confirms the fact you cannot be trusted at all


----------



## beautress (May 31, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> So that's how Trump cheated.
> 
> Review finds Wisconsin voting equipment at times connected ...​https://www.wispolitics.com › In House Features
> Sep 14, 2019 — Vital _election equipment in at_ least seven _Wisconsin_ counties has _been_ connected _to the internet_, _in_ some cases for nearly a year _at_ a time, ...


I doubt President Trump did anything except that which is up on top of the table. He's just a good guy, but the screamers who come running from the DNC talking points list are merely repeating obfuscations and fibbies.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Nope.  The truth is the vote was stolen from the American people.
> 
> Methinks the next people that try are going to get shot.



LOL

You also _thinks_ more people in the U.S. are killed by drunk drivers (about 10K) than by guns (about 21K in 2021). So what you _thinks_ doesn't actually comport with reality.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What that lie does is establish you as one that cannot be trusted in anything they post.  The fact you try and blow it off as no big deal just confirms the fact you cannot be trusted at all






Says one of the leading liars on this board.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

beautress said:


> He's just a good guy



Is he really?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Says one of the leading liars on this board.





When I make a mistake I own up to it and admit I was wrong.  Had Last done that with his post none of the rest of this would have been necessary .


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You also _thinks_ more people in the U.S. are killed by drunk drivers (about 10K) than by guns (about 21K in 2021). So what you _thinks_ doesn't actually comport with reality.




Your numbers are bullshit.  The average for drunk driving deaths has dropped from 40K down to 34K, which is a good thing, the average number of deaths via firearm is 40K per year.  30K of which are suicide.

So, 200 million cars intentionally murder 3 times as many people as over 400 million guns.

DURRRRRR


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> When I make a mistake I own up to it and admit I was wrong.  Had Last done that with his post none of the rest of this would have been necessary .



You lie all the time.  I am not talking about mistakes.  Your biggest lie being you are a non partisan.

That's a laugh.  You are a prog.

We ALL know it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> You lie all the time.  I am not talking about mistakes.  Your biggest lie being you are a non partisan.
> 
> That's a laugh.  You are a prog.
> 
> We ALL know it.



Yes, all you far right wingnuts "know" I am a prog and the far left folks just "know" I am a MAGA head.  

You wingers "know" so many things that are not true.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
> 
> 
> IRVING, Texas, May 12, 2022--2000 Mules Becomes the Most Successful Political Documentary in a Decade, Seen by 1 Million
> ...



LOLOL 

You can just never stop lying, can ya, FruitLoops? 

That link you gave was from just a few days after it's release. By that point, all D'Souza released was a claim it made $1 million in its first 12 hours.

Even if it made 10 times that since it's release, it's still less than the lowest grossing documentary in this list....









						15 Top Grossing Documentaries at the Box Office, From 'An Inconvenient Truth' to 'Fahrenheit 9/11' (Photos)
					

Michael Moore, Disneynature and several concert films top the list




					www.thewrap.com
				




Fahrenheit 9/11 made $119 million. Shit, even a documentary about Mister Rogers made more.

Now stop lying.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Still looking for that August reinstatement, Moonbeam?



I think it's fitting Biden will be the last democrat President for a long while, unless of course you can find a way to add 30,000,000 "votes"


----------



## FJB (May 31, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I think it's fitting Biden will be the last democrat President for a long while, unless of course you can find a way to add 30,000,000 "votes"


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 31, 2022)

FJB said:


> View attachment 652430


No.  All the dead dems who voted for JoeBob Skidmark are really regretting it and advise the newly dead just to stay dead.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big fucking deal. People are watching it and that is what matters. Also it is still showing in theaters. So the final gross is not a known quantity, is it?



So not the highest grossing documentary of all time.

How about manning up and admitting you're a lying imbecile?


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, LOOK at the distribution differences!  Fahrenheit was in hundreds of theaters.  The media mob has done everything possible to bury 2000 Mules.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



So now excuses for why the claim 2000 Mules is the all-time highest grossing is a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And what does that lie do? What does it change about the evidence presented in the movie? You cannot tell hyperbole is a lie or you are accusing everyone.



What your lie does is reveal just how disconnected from reality you really are. That extends to everything you post.


----------



## Indeependent (May 31, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> The truth is that your St Trumpy lost the election.
> 
> Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.  Had He kept His mouth shut and did the job, He would have been easily re-elected.
> 
> Accept it and move on.


Trump got 5,000,000 more votes in the last election than in the first, retard.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Your numbers are bullshit.  The average for drunk driving deaths has dropped from 40K down to 34K, which is a good thing, the average number of deaths via firearm is 40K per year.  30K of which are suicide.
> 
> So, 200 million cars intentionally murder 3 times as many people as over 400 million guns.
> 
> DURRRRRR



You're insane. 

I posted 4 links backing my numbers. Whereas you keep making up yours and posting no corroborating links.

Post links showing recent years where we had:

- 30K drunk driving deaths
- 20K suicides by gun
- 10K murders by gun


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 31, 2022)

Faun said:


> What your lie does is reveal just how disconnected from reality you really are. That extends to everything you post.


Amazing.  Sometimes you almost sound intelligent.




















Almost.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Faun said:


> So now excuses for why the claim 2000 Mules is the all-time highest grossing is a bald-faced lie.






No, he simply didn't know.  Had he known he wouldn't have made the claim.  Unlike you tards who KNOWINGLY lie all of the time.  And my point stands, there is a MSM full court press to bury 2000 Mules because the powers that be don't want the public to know who, and how they stole the vote.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Amazing.  Sometimes you almost sound intelligent.



You should take notes.


----------



## westwall (May 31, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're insane.
> 
> I posted 4 links backing my numbers. Whereas you keep making up yours and posting no corroborating links.
> 
> ...





Maybe you are confused.  MADD says that up to 9,400 deaths could be PREVENTED.  So, 480 billion fewer miles, and MORE deaths.


"More than 9,400 drunk driving deaths could be prevented each year when drunk driving prevention technology is made standard on every new car, according to a study released last year by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety."


Alcohol-related Deaths Up 9% Despite Fewer Cars on the Road During Pandemic​*WASHINGTON* – Fatal crashes involving alcohol were up 9% in 2020 compared to 2019, even as vehicle miles traveled fell by 13%, according to preliminary estimates of crash fatalities involving vehicles, motorcycles and people walking and driving released today by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).

An estimated 38,680 people died in motor vehicle crashes in 2020, the largest projected increase since 2007. That represents about a 7% jump in overall traffic deaths in 2020 compared to 2019. Yet data from the Federal Highway Administration shows that vehicle miles traveled decreased by more than 430 billion miles.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“While horrific, the projections released today confirm what we’ve already learned anecdotally – even as people drove less during the pandemic, they were more likely to use alcohol and, as a result, more likely to be involved in a fatal crash,” said Alex Otte, National President of Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD).





__





						Alcohol-related Deaths Up 9% Despite Fewer Cars on the Road During Pandemic – MADD
					






					www.madd.org


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, he simply didn't know.  Had he known he wouldn't have made the claim.  Unlike you tards who KNOWINGLY lie all of the time.  And my point stands, there is a MSM full court press to bury 2000 Mules because the powers that be don't want the public to know who, and how they stole the vote.



You can't show the movie proved fraud.

Watch this...

Here's a screen shot from the movie showing dots on a screen with an image of a purported "mule" getting out of their car and a line pointing to the dots...

Explain how those dots *prove* there was fraudulant ballot harvesting...


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Trump got 5,000,000 more votes in the last election than in the first, retard.


And still lost, ahhh...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 31, 2022)

Faun said:


> You should take notes.


As if.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Maybe you are confused.  MADD says that up to 9,400 deaths could be PREVENTED.  So, 480 billion fewer miles, and MORE deaths.
> 
> 
> "More than 9,400 drunk driving deaths could be prevented each year when drunk driving prevention technology is made standard on every new car, according to a study released last year by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety."
> ...



LOL

You are astonishingly stupid.

Moron, from YOUR nhtsa link ...

​
See that, retard??

Your OWN link shows you're a moron. *38,680* total deaths in 2020. Deaths where alcohol was involved: *7,324*

And from your MADD link...

_“Since MADD’s founding, drunk driving crashes have fallen by half. *Yet more than 10,000 people continue to die* from these preventable tragedies every year, representing a staggering one-quarter of all traffic fatalities,” Otte said. _​
Want yet even more evidence you're an imbecile...??

If you had a functioning brain in your head, you would have shut up about this when I first bitch-slapped you over it. Not only did I post evidence proving me right (with the same sources you used, NHTSA and MADD); but now I've even got you posting evidence proving me right.


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Any day now.....


The great pumpkin will rise from the pumpkin patch and ....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 31, 2022)




----------



## iceberg (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> When I make a mistake I own up to it and admit I was wrong.  Had Last done that with his post none of the rest of this would have been necessary .


Sometimes. 

I've pointed out you being wrong and youve gone away. 

Twice.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What that lie does is establish you as one that cannot be trusted in anything they post.  The fact you try and blow it off as no big deal just confirms the fact you cannot be trusted at all


You are entitled to your opinion. They got caught.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. They got caught.



No, they did not, but you did and then you doubled down on it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> No, they did not, but you did and then you doubled down on it.


I believe they have been caught. I see no need to explain myself to you. The evidence is there.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I believe they have been caught. I see no need to explain myself to you. The evidence is there.



You also believe it is no big deal to tell lies, so who gives a fuck what you believe.


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You also believe it is no big deal to tell lies, so who gives a fuck what you believe.


You have already said that. I am sure you will say it again. We done for now?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 31, 2022)

FJB said:


> See the nervous laughter reaction on my OP ladies and gents? The democrats are sweating now because they know they're that much closer of being exposed. Or at least their party is.



Really? If there were something, it'd have come out a long time ago.

And if people were really serious about democracy, they'd be talking about Proportional Representation. They're not.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have already said that. I am sure you will say it again. We done for now?



Are you?   Why would anyone believe anything you post on any topic at all when you proudly say there is no big deal in telling lies?


----------



## Lastamender (May 31, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Are you?   Why would anyone believe anything you post on any topic at all when you proudly say there is no big deal in telling lies?


Well, they do. Deal with it. Now stop trolling.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The film is the highest grossing documentary ever. You are the flop, or the plop of shit, that is lying.


Wrong you lying sack of trash it is not even in the top ten

The film is a flop it has no evidence of fraud or theft and that is a fucking FACT


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And what does that lie do? What does it change about the evidence presented in the movie? You cannot tell hyperbole is a lie or you are accusing everyone.


There ius no evidence of fraud presented in the movie you dumb fuck


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 31, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I believe they have been caught. I see no need to explain myself to you. The evidence is there.


There is no evidence anywhere dumbass


----------



## Stryder50 (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> The truth is that your St Trumpy lost the election.
> 
> Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.  Had He kept His mouth shut and did the job, He would have been easily re-elected.
> 
> Accept it and move on.


IF the election was honest and had no fraud (a big "IF"), than a majority of those whom voted are the same sleazy thieves plundering our nation's treasury such as seen by the Clintons, Obamas, and Bidens.

If only we could get groper and molester Joe to keep his mouth shut and do the job.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Well, they do. Deal with it. Now stop trolling.



Actually, it seems pretty much nobody believes a thing you post based on the responses in this thread


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> This is the part that I actually agree with,.. but you left off the part at the end about the fact that he's like that because he doesn't take any bullshit from the left.



Trump has been a liar and a cheat his whole life. He thinks everyone is as despicable as he is.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!



It is now two days since your made your thread about "tomorrow".

Do you have any updates for us?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is now two days since your made your thread about "tomorrow".
> 
> Do you have any updates for us?


She probably didn’t mean “tomorrow” in the literal sense but as a word to describe sometime in the future.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> She probably didn’t mean “tomorrow” in the literal sense but as a word to describe sometime in the future.



I am sure that is the story she will stick to


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually, it seems pretty much nobody believes a thing you post based on the responses in this thread


Actually, they are trolls. No wonder you agree.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Actually, they are trolls. No wonder you agree.



Yes, everyone that does not agree with you is a troll.....              

I am sure telling yourself that helps you sleep at night


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, everyone that does not agree with you is a troll.....
> 
> I am sure telling yourself that helps you sleep at night


What answer would I get from you with the same statement?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What answer would I get from you with the same statement?



I would never say that everyone that disagrees with me is a troll.   I am actually ok with the fact not everyone thinks just like I do.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would never say that everyone that disagrees with me is a troll.   I am actually ok with the fact not everyone thinks just like I do.


Well, I am not you. Can you handle that? Good.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Well, I am not you. Can you handle that? Good.



Of course I can handle it.  I think it is actually a good thing you can admit you want everyone to think just like you.  To me that sounds terrible, but each to their own.


----------



## beautress (Jun 1, 2022)

beautress said:


> I doubt President Trump did anything except that which is up on top of the table. He's just a good guy, but the screamers who come running from the DNC talking points list are merely repeating obfuscations and fibbies.





Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You also _thinks_ more people in the U.S. are killed by drunk drivers (about 10K) than by guns (about 21K in 2021). So what you _thinks_ doesn't actually comport with reality.


Mr. Faun, Mr. Westwall told the truth. And since he did, I will add my 2 cents, which is to say the 2020 election was a Democrat miscalculation that has chased many a good person out of the party of "truth is optional" operations. The lies had such a deleterious effect that the richest man in the world has left your party, which in the future will likely see its membership dwindle into oblivion. Our nation needs a blend of generous conservatives and liberals, but it doesn't need the Clinton liar cabal running the POTUS from its optional truth deep state secrecy topped off by serious corruption. I have a hunch that if the press doesn't fess up to the lies it has supported for the last 20 years, the lies will go by the wayside and be ushered out forevermore. Please get out while you can. Consider the benefit: you won't have to deliver Clintonista lies anymore. When you're free of lies, you will know it. Only good wishes for a new life in truth for you.  Besides, Hillary could be sentenced to life in prison for her crimes against the people of the United States of America.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Actually, it seems pretty much nobody believes a thing you post based on the responses in this thread


Judging from responses then, you don't fare much better.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Judging from responses then, you don't dare much better.



But I do not really give a fuck.  This moron thinks anyone that disagreed with him is a troll.  

So, are you bored today or just in need of some attention?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But I do not really give a fuck.  This moron thinks anyone that disagreed with him is a troll.
> 
> So, are you bored today or just in need of some attention?


You do the same. Anyone who posts what you don't like, you attack. It seems to be the past time for most on this board. You attack people for the same shit you do but never hold yourself to your own standards you easily place on others. 

Like I said, I've tried many times to have a honest no insult debate with you and you seem to have zero interest in discussion without insults. 

And you have in fact simply faded when proven wrong before. I've yet to see this I ADMIT WHEN I'M WRONG side of you. 

Just "Casper".


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> You do the same. Anyone who posts what you don't like, you attack. It seems to be the past time for most on this board. You attack people for the same shit you do but never hold yourself to your own standards you easily place on others.



So you are lonely.  I will try and spare some time for you



iceberg said:


> Like I said, I've tried many times to have a honest no insult debate with you and you seem to have zero interest in discussion without insults.



I give what I get, I do not start with the insults, but if they are given I give them back.  I have a great many no insult discussions on this forum.



iceberg said:


> And you have in fact simply faded when proven wrong before. I've yet to see this I ADMIT WHEN I'M WRONG side of you.



It is not my fault if you do not pay attention.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you are lonely.  I will try and spare some time for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do pay attention. I also don't mock any honest attempt at conversation as you feel you must.

Even here while critical of your posting style, I am not insulting you. Saying you pulled a "casper" simply means you ghosted the convo. Now, look at you go! I'm lonely and can't pay attention.

Obviously I can. I see you pull this on everyone whether they do it to you or not. And I know you fade when pushed into being wrong vs admit it as you claim.

Pretty much proved me correct about you by simply being you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I do pay attention. I also don't mock any honest attempt at conversation as you feel you must.
> 
> Even here while critical of your posting style, I am not insulting you. Saying you pulled a "casper" simply means you ghosted the convo. Now, look at you go! I'm lonely and can't pay attention.
> 
> ...



This is not an "honest attempt at conversation".  You come into a thread and do not even respond to the topic, you just make all your post about me.  

What is the point of doing so?  

You started this ball rolling and then you whine when get what you gave.

Grow up.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is not an "honest attempt at conversation".  You come into a thread and do not even respond to the topic, you just make all your post about me.
> 
> What is the point of doing so?
> 
> ...


Yes. It was. I disagreed with your stance and cited my experience with your statements to the contrary. 

What is the point of YOU DOING THAT to others you happen to disagree with? At leat I am not insulting you along the way. 

Like I said, you offer "grow up" type advice you won't follow.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> What is the point of YOU DOING THAT to others you happen to disagree with? At leat I am not insulting you along the way.



Your very first post to me in this thread was an insult.  



iceberg said:


> Like I said, you offer "grow up" type advice you won't follow.



Again you started this and now you whine.   What is the point?

How about this...what is your take on the OP?  Do you have an opinion on the topic of the thread?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Your very first post to me in this thread was an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Tomorrow: Ballot Harvesting Exposed In Arizona
					

:itsok:  When I make a mistake I own up to it and admit I was wrong.  Had Last done that with his post none of the rest of this would have been necessary .  Sometimes.   I've pointed out you being wrong and youve gone away.   Twice.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Is an insult? Pointing out you've faded on me, twice? 

OK dude. Again, you are simply proving me right about you.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Tomorrow: Ballot Harvesting Exposed In Arizona
> 
> 
> :itsok:  When I make a mistake I own up to it and admit I was wrong.  Had Last done that with his post none of the rest of this would have been necessary .  Sometimes.   I've pointed out you being wrong and youve gone away.   Twice.
> ...



Yes, you came into the thread, never once addressed the actual topic of the thread, and then just made accusations against me.

Who does that other than you?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, you came into the thread, never once addressed the actual topic of the thread, and then just made accusations against me.
> 
> Who does that other than you?


There were no insults. 

And shall I go back and find a few examples of when you dive into conversations and attack, not address the topic? 

Would be easy to do. 

Simple fact of the matter is you can dish it out but you can't take it. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Simple fact of the matter is you can dish it out but you can't take it.



Too bad you cannot see the irony of you posting this after a dozen post whining about me giving what you gave first


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Too bad you cannot see the irony of you posting this after a dozen post whining about me giving what you gave first


Yep. Always someone else.


----------



## FJB (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It is now two days since your made your thread about "tomorrow".
> 
> Do you have any updates for us?




That's because it was yesterday. It was tomorrow at the time I posted the thread moron.


----------



## dblack (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> That's because it was yesterday. It was tomorrow at the time I posted the thread moron.



and...what has happened since then?  Any updates for us?


----------



## FJB (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and...what has happened since then?  Any updates for us?




Not sure, I didn't watch the whole thing. I only watched them prove their evidence in court and I'm just hoping and praying that they listened to them. It seems like they did, but only time will tell where they go from here. I don't remember specifics though. Towards the end where they were basically just thanking everybody for showing up is when I got bored and shut it off.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> Not sure, I didn't watch the whole thing. I only watched them prove their evidence in court and I'm just hoping and praying that they listened to them. It seems like they did, but only time will tell where they go from here. I don't remember specifics though. Towards the end where they were basically just thanking everybody for showing up is when I got bored and shut it off.



Was it a court like environment where the "other side" got to reply to said proof?   Or just one side getting to make their case?


----------



## FJB (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Was it a court like environment where the "other side" got to reply to said proof?   Or just one side getting to make their case?



Do you mean the court or any opposing side?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> Do you mean the court or any opposing side?



I mean an opposing side.  They put forth a lot of accusations and got to tell their side of the story.   Surly you agree that the whole story should be told and that their  accusations should be allowed to be responded to.

As a wise man once said...The one who states his case first seems right, until the other comes and examines him.


----------



## FJB (Jun 1, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I mean an opposing side.  They put forth a lot of accusations and got to tell their side of the story.   Surly you agree that the whole story should be told and that their  accusations should be allowed to be responded to.
> 
> As a wise man once said...The one who states his case first seems right, until the other comes and examines him.





I'm not disagreeing with that, but there wasn't an opposing side that I can recall.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 1, 2022)

FJB said:


> I'm not disagreeing with that, but there wasn't an opposing side that I can recall.



There typically is not at any of these events.  That is very problematic


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

FJB said:


> Not sure, I didn't watch the whole thing. I only watched them prove their evidence in court and I'm just hoping and praying that they listened to them. It seems like they did, but only time will tell where they go from here. I don't remember specifics though. Towards the end where they were basically just thanking everybody for showing up is when I got bored and shut it off.



That wasn't court and nothing was proven. They just repeated their same unproven claims.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> Mr. Faun, Mr. Westwall told the truth. And since he did, I will add my 2 cents, which is to say the 2020 election was a Democrat miscalculation that has chased many a good person out of the party of "truth is optional" operations. The lies had such a deleterious effect that the richest man in the world has left your party, which in the future will likely see its membership dwindle into oblivion. Our nation needs a blend of generous conservatives and liberals, but it doesn't need the Clinton liar cabal running the POTUS from its optional truth deep state secrecy topped off by serious corruption. I have a hunch that if the press doesn't fess up to the lies it has supported for the last 20 years, the lies will go by the wayside and be ushered out forevermore. Please get out while you can. Consider the benefit: you won't have to deliver Clintonista lies anymore. When you're free of lies, you will know it. Only good wishes for a new life in truth for you.  Besides, Hillary could be sentenced to life in prison for her crimes against the people of the United States of America.



False, westwall was not right. *His own link* proved that, showing the number of deaths caused by drunk drivers in 2020 was 7,324...






And I showed the number of gun related murders that year was around 20K. So no, he was not right claiming more people are killed by drunk drivers than by guns.

Even worse for that idiot, he also made the following claims but never did post any data to back it up...

- 30K killed by drunk drivers
- 20K suicides with guns
- 10K murdered with guns

cc: westwall, still waiting for your proof of those numbers...


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a liar.
> 
> It has no such evidence.
> 
> The film is a massive failure


Nope it has the proof I just hope they start prosecuting the mules. Then we will find out who was in charge of it.


----------



## beautress (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> False, westwall was not right. *His own link* proved that, showing the number of deaths caused by drunk drivers in 2020 was 7,324...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drunk Driving | Statistics and Resources | NHTSA​
In* 2020,* there were 11,654 people killed in these preventable crashes. In fact, on average over the 10-year period from 2011-2020, about 10,500 people* died* every year in* drunk-driving* crashes. In every state, it’s illegal to* drive drunk,* yet one person was* killed* in a* drunk-driving* crash every 45 minutes in the United States in* 2020.*
SECUREwww.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/drunk-driving
Wonder why the NHTSA figure for drunk driving is higher than your table. Did you all use different tables? I'm not defending what I found, but I noticed there's a difference.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Nope it has the proof I just hope they start prosecuting the mules. Then we will find out who was in charge of it.


Wrong.

It has no evidence of fraud or theft. That is proven and established fact


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It has no evidence of fraud or theft. That is proven and established fact





You little liar you!  It has tons of evidence.  You ignore it because you are a political whore.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It has no evidence of fraud or theft. That is proven and established fact


2000 mules proves different.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> You little liar you!  It has tons of evidence.  You ignore it because you are a political whore.


It has no evideence whatsoever of fraud or theft. That is a fact go suck on it.

You are the proven liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> 2000 mules proves different.


No it does not.

That is precisely what I was referring to.

The film is a failure with no evidence of fraud or theft.


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not.
> 
> That is precisely what I was referring to.
> 
> The film is a failure with no evidence of fraud or theft.




You run with that, little nazi scumbag.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> You run with that, little nazi scumbag.


It's a fact you cannot challenge or refute.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

beautress said:


> Drunk Driving | Statistics and Resources | NHTSA​View attachment 653050
> In* 2020,* there were 11,654 people killed in these preventable crashes. In fact, on average over the 10-year period from 2011-2020, about 10,500 people* died* every year in* drunk-driving* crashes. In every state, it’s illegal to* drive drunk,* yet one person was* killed* in a* drunk-driving* crash every 45 minutes in the United States in* 2020.*
> SECUREwww.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/drunk-driving
> Wonder why the NHTSA figure for drunk driving is higher than your table. Did you all use different tables? I'm not defending what I found, but I noticed there's a difference.



The 7,324 figure was posted by westwall. But even going with the figure you found, *11,654* killed by drunk drivers....

The CDC reported *19,350* homicides by firearms in 2020.

So you tell me, which number is higher... 11,564 or 19,350?

The answer reveals what a retard westwall is.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> 2000 mules proves different.



Great, then you should be able to post a video of someone depositing ballots at more than one drop box...

I won't wait since I already know if you even respond to this, it will be you avoiding posting any such videos. Probably will even include excuses for why you can't.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> You run with that, little nazi scumbag.



Run with what? 2000 Mules claimed 54,000 people deposited multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes. Yet despite being in possession of *4 million minutes* of video, all which could be looked up to specific times and locations based on cell phone pings, *they showed a grand total of ZERO videos of anyone doing that*.

The movie was an utter fail.


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It's a fact you cannot challenge or refute.





You are wrong on all counts.  But man, you sure do project a lot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> You are wrong on all counts.  But man, you sure do project a lot.


I am correct.

You cannot provide a speck of evidence to the contrary.

The film fell flat in providing evidence.


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I am correct.
> 
> You cannot provide a speck of evidence to the contrary.
> 
> The film fell flat in providing evidence.





The evidence has been presented.   You are playing ostrich.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> You little liar you!  It has tons of evidence.  You ignore it because you are a political whore.


I disagree. 

Whores have value.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not.
> 
> That is precisely what I was referring to.
> 
> The film is a failure with no evidence of fraud or theft.


The have GPS and video. You guys cheated. But that's okay, Biden is destroying your party. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I am correct.
> 
> You cannot provide a speck of evidence to the contrary.
> 
> The film fell flat in providing evidence.


Oh you are funny.

Stupid n annoying as fuck.

But funny.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, then you should be able to post a video of someone depositing ballots at more than one drop box...
> 
> I won't wait since I already know if you even respond to this, it will be you avoiding posting any such videos. Probably will even include excuses for why you can't.


Watch the movie. It's in there.


----------



## jwoodie (Jun 2, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> The truth is that your St Trumpy lost the election.
> 
> Why?  Because He’s an arrogant big mouth asshole.  Had He kept His mouth shut and did the job, He would have been easily re-elected.
> 
> Accept it and move on.


Is that why you voted for Biden?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Nope it has the proof I just hope they start prosecuting the mules.



let us know when that happens


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> let us know when that happens


Lol, we know it want the liberals run the fbi and doj.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, we know it want the liberals run the fbi and doj.



Nice built in excuse you have for your failures.

It does not need to be teh FBI or DOJ that does it.  In fact the arrest should come at the state/local level since it was their laws being broken.  

But I know, now you will tell me every single police force in the nation is also corrupt


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> The have GPS and video. You guys cheated. But that's okay, Biden is destroying your party. Karma is a bitch.



They have presented no video proving their claims that people deposited multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes. 

None.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2022)

FJB said:


> Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!


So...it's Thursday.   Anything?  Bueller?   Bueller?


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Watch the movie. It's in there.



I watched the movie.

Twice.

There were no videos of anyone at multiple drop boxes.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nice built in excuse you have for your failures.
> 
> It does not need to be teh FBI or DOJ that does it.  In fact the arrest should come at the state/local level since it was their laws being broken.
> 
> But I know, now you will tell me every single police force in the nation is also corrupt


No, they aren't, but stuffing ballot boxes is a federal offense. So there you go.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> No, they aren't, but stuffing ballot boxes is a federal offense. So there you go.



Stuffing ballot boxes is also a local and state offense.  Election are not Federal.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> They have presented no video proving their claims that people deposited multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes.
> 
> None.


Yes they did, they also have their cell phone pings putting them at multiple boxes.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Stuffing ballot boxes is also a local and state offense.  Election are not Federal.


We then there is more than enough proof they did it. So hopefully they will be arrested.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> I watched the movie.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> There were no videos of anyone at multiple drop boxes.


Lol, you watched the movie. That's funny.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> We then there is more than enough proof they did it. So hopefully they will be arrested.



In your mind there is, but you are not really a good judge of such things


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jun 2, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, you came into the thread, never once addressed the actual topic of the thread, and then just made accusations against me.
> 
> Who does that other than you?


Lol... same ol  ...same ol from the Golfing Gator.... it's never ever him ....  he is pure as snow... and never bias.... what a joker.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Yes they did, they also have their cell phone pings putting them at multiple boxes.



Now I know you're lying as there were no such videos at all in that movie. I'm also not the only one who noticed...









						Fact Check-Does ‘2000 Mules’ provide evidence of voter fraud in the 2020 U.S. presidential election?
					

A documentary directed by conservative commentator Dinesh D’Souza claims it can prove widespread fraud was carried out during the 2020 presidential election in the United States. Reuters Fact Check examined the main claims presented in the film and did not find any concrete...




					www.reuters.com
				




_In a Fox News interview, Engelbrecht claimed the average number of visits by a "mule" to a drop box was 38 (here). *Yet none of the surveillance videos showed the same person more than once.*_​


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> We then there is more than enough proof they did it. So hopefully they will be arrested.



Arrested for what? The movie alone doesn't prove any crimes were committed.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, you watched the movie. That's funny.



Who knows why you think that's funny? You don't think any Liberals watched it? 

Did you watch it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> The evidence has been presented.   You are playing ostrich.


You are an outright liar
No evidence has been presented.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> The have GPS and video. You guys cheated. But that's okay, Biden is destroying your party. Karma is a bitch.


Not my guys dumbass.

They do not have GPS evidence of any cheating nor any video evidence.

Sorry but you are a fraud and liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Oh you are funny.
> 
> Stupid n annoying as fuck.
> 
> But funny.


I am correct.

Smarter than you and I am humiliating your weak little faggot ass


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I am correct.
> 
> Smarter than you and I am humiliating your weak little faggot ass





No, little fascist putz.  The liar is you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, little fascist putz.  The liar is you


Wrong.

I am stating facts your claims are proven lies.


----------



## westwall (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I am stating facts your claims are proven lies.





Other way around, retard


----------



## San Souci (Jun 3, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Still looking for that August reinstatement, Moonbeam?


No. To busy laughing at the Senile old Bastard YOU Reds elected.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Who knows why you think that's funny? You don't think any Liberals watched it?
> 
> Did you watch it?


Not yet.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Not my guys dumbass.
> 
> They do not have GPS evidence of any cheating nor any video evidence.
> 
> Sorry but you are a fraud and liar


They have it. Like I said though, Biden is killing your party.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have it.



How do you know this?


----------



## Clipper (Jun 3, 2022)

westwall said:


> Nope.  The truth is the vote was stolen from the American people.
> 
> Methinks the next people that try are going to get shot.


Nothing like relating a fantasy to help make you feel better, right Ace?


----------



## Clipper (Jun 3, 2022)

San Souci said:


> No. To busy laughing at the Senile old Bastard YOU Reds elected.


Wait till the hearings when your MAGA Clown is revealed for what he is- a malignant psychopath.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Watch the movie. It's in there.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> How do you know this?


They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.


----------



## dblack (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.



and you saw those in the movie while you were watching it?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.











						Types of Cell Phone Data That Can Be Used Against You in Criminal Court - Erika Valcarcel, Criminal Defense Lawyer, P.A.
					

If you are like most people, you spend a significant amount of time on your cell phone each day. Texting, calls, social media, navigation, and web browsing can easily take up hours. When you do all of those things on your phone, you create data....




					www.valcarcellaw.com
				




Cell phone location data can be used. Court case decided this in 2018. Link to case in article.

We have cell phone data AND supporting video of actions at a Dropbox.

To the left this isn't enough to pursue. However, they offer no logical explanation of the data. Just say NUH UNH!!

But if Trump said something someone who hates him doesn't like, that's enough to draw conclusions and impeach.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and you saw those in the movie while you were watching it?


I haven't seen the entire movie, but what I saw proves the point that the Democrats cheated and should be watched in November.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> I haven't seen the entire movie, but what I saw proves the point that the Democrats cheated and should be watched in November.



A movie cannot prove anything.  you do not know if what you saw in the movie was made up or tampered with or anything else.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A movie cannot prove anything.  you do not know if what you saw in the movie was made up or tampered with or anything else.


Then how do we know unguarded ballot boxes were not tampered with? By your stated logic, this would invalidate the election cause we can't be sure. 

But I'm sure this is different.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Then how do we know unguarded ballot boxes were not tampered with? By your stated logic, this would invalidate the election cause we can't be sure.
> 
> But I'm sure this is different.



We don't know if they were or not.  If you can provide some evidence they were tampered with I would be more than happy to examine it.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> We don't know if they were or not.  If you can provide some evidence they were tampered with I would be more than happy to examine it.


We have cell phone data showing the same cell phone there multiple times. Video of driver putting ballots in boxes.

These would be available from the original source such as security and the phone company. Simply put the NO!!! down and follow up.

Was the same cell phone there 50 times or whatever the number is? Yes? Why?

So let's start there. Why would 1 person make so many trips to a ballot box they can legally only use once?

Or is the defense that the data is wrong?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> We have cell phone data showing the same cell phone there multiple times. Video of driver putting ballots in boxes.
> 
> These would be available from the original source such as security and the phone company. Simply put the NO!!! down and follow up.



If this is the case then it needs to be shown a court of law where there can be cross examination.  

 As a wise man once said..*.The one who states his case first seems right, until the other comes and examines him.*


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If this is the case then it needs to be shown a court of law where there can be cross examination.
> 
> As a wise man once said..*.The one who states his case first seems right, until the other comes and examines him.*


I agree. But you are saying NO!!! without even trying to verify or refute the data used in the claim. 

I've shown cell phone data is legal for use in gps tracking cases. The movie claims the data shows the same phone at ballot boxes multiple times. 

We have page after page and thread after thread screaming LIE or TRUTH based on desired outcome. 

Since no has refuted the cell phone data, just scoffed at its use, I'm inclined to say it's true. Too easy to talk to carrier and verify. Yet, the left has not done that. 

Simply, as usual, attack the message. 

So, prove it's faked or assume it's, real and tell me why one user is making so many trips to the same ballot box.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I agree. But you are saying NO!!! without even trying to verify or refute the data used in the claim.



I have no possible way to either refute nor verify the data.  I am saying the data is not valid, I am saying the just because the movie said so does not make it so.   A movie cannot prove anything.  

The wife and I just watched a show about Elizabeth Holmes, am I supposed to believe everything the movie said about her is true just because they said so? 



iceberg said:


> I've shown cell phone data is legal for use in gps tracking cases. The movie claims the data shows the same phone at ballot boxes multiple times.



Yes, GPS tracking can be used in court.  Yes the movie  made that claim.  Now they need to prove it in a court where it can be cross examined.



iceberg said:


> So, prove it's faked or assume it's, real and tell me why one user is making so many trips to the same ballot box.



I assume everything is fake until it is proven real.   Why would I assume that a movie made by a clearly biased person is real?  do you give that same benefit to every single claim made in a movie?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no possible way to either refute nor verify the data.  I am saying the data is not valid, I am saying the just because the movie said so does not make it so.   A movie cannot prove anything.
> 
> The wife and I just watched a show about Elizabeth Holmes, am I supposed to believe everything the movie said about her is true just because they said so?
> 
> ...



Npr says they bought the data from a marketing firm. Suddenly the focus is on what us collected from all of us. 

Not the data. That is not refuted. 

Then we shift to a supposed claim of solving a murder investigation and we spend a TON of time on that, none refuting the data. 

We link to WAPO who does the same. 

Both then go on the attack of the movie creator and make a lot of guilt by association assumptions all the while assuming their own conclusions to do so. 

Nowhere in either article is the data refuted. 

So, I'll go with its real. 

So, no jumping to conclusions... Why are the same people at the ballot box so often on election night? Give me good reasons for this.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Nowhere in either article is the data refuted.
> 
> So, I'll go with its real.
> 
> So, no jumping to conclusions... Why are the same people at the ballot box so often on election night? Give me good reasons for this.



You go with the data is real.  I will go with prove the data is real in a court.   

One explanation I have read is that drop boxes are typically placed in high traffic areas that someone could pass by multiple times in a day or a week.   Is this a legit defense?  hell, I don't know.  That is why we need to get the two sides in the same court room and hash it out like we do all other legal things


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You go with the data is real.  I will go with prove the data is real in a court.
> 
> One explanation I have read is that drop boxes are typically placed in high traffic areas that someone could pass by multiple times in a day or a week.   Is this a legit defense?  hell, I don't know.  That is why we need to get the two sides in the same court room and hash it out like we do all other legal things


The data is real. It was bought from a marketing firm as said by NPR and other sources. 

The question now is, does it mean what the movie concludes? To me it does raise more than a fair amount of questions to be answered. Agree that needs to be done in court. 

But all so far I have read from "the left" are hit pieces based on emotion, not addressing it factually. So if someone on "the right" is frustrated at the lack of data driven answers, I'm there with them to that point. 

But the data still needs to be reviewed and responded to factually. Emotional counter replies and dog piling one off fraud cases break down the main point, not help it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> The data is real. It was bought from a marketing firm as said by NPR and other sources.



But they do not name the frim.  The movie makers will not say where they got it.



iceberg said:


> The question now is, does it mean what the movie concludes? To me it does raise more than a fair amount of questions to be answered. Agree that needs to be done in court.
> 
> But all so far I have read from "the left" are hit pieces based on emotion, not addressing it factually. So if someone on "the right" is frustrated at the lack of data driven answers, I'm there with them to that point.



Is this based on fact or emotion...









						Fact Check-Does ‘2000 Mules’ provide evidence of voter fraud in the 2020 U.S. presidential election?
					

A documentary directed by conservative commentator Dinesh D’Souza claims it can prove widespread fraud was carried out during the 2020 presidential election in the United States. Reuters Fact Check examined the main claims presented in the film and did not find any concrete...




					www.reuters.com
				




I would also add it is wrong to dismiss the concerns about the movie maker.  When the source is so proudly and openly biased that has to be taken into account.  Does it mean that it is made up, no it does not, but it does add a legit question to it all


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But they do not name the frim.  The movie makers will not say where they got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is where I find it hard to take media seriously. 

GEOTRACKING​Multiple concerns were raised by experts speaking to Reuters about the “geotracking” portion of the documentary. It was unclear whether the same test was applied anywhere other than the swing states in question (to prove a unique phenomenon had happened), along with data validity, accuracy, and discussion about other possibilities that could explain the findings.

Biden's vote spike was unique. But no digging in other areas to prove it wasn't. 

They tend to demand a process they themselves don't adhere to. 

And I don't see Reuters refute the core data, just mock the results.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Biden's vote spike was unique. But no digging in other areas to prove it wasn't.



was it?  


iceberg said:


> And I don't see Reuters refute the core data, just mock the results.



They do not have access to the core data, the movie maker has not shared that or even their source of said core data


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

As for not saying where it was gotten, most I can find are that the data is commercially available. Period 

But I don't see anyone l refuting the data, just the conclusions. If you want to keep at ultimate data source, you'd be the only only one pushing that I have seen. 

All I HATE TRUMP sites don't seem to focus on this point so not sure that is the issue in what it means is.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> was it?
> 
> 
> They do not have access to the core data, the movie maker has not shared that or even their source of said core data


Dunno.  You missed my point

It was claimed it was and needs to be cross referenced. I've not seen Reuters say this needs to happen. I find this selective use of standards. 

When they can benefit from this level of detail, it must be there. When they don't want you digging, change topic and/or attack. 

As for is the data real, they are welcome to buy their own data from their own source and cross reference.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Not yet.



Now THAT is funny since you are talking about what's in it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have it. Like I said though, Biden is killing your party.



How do you know what they have? You didn't see the movie. Talk about faith-based politics.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> We have cell phone data showing the same cell phone there multiple times. Video of driver putting ballots in boxes.
> 
> These would be available from the original source such as security and the phone company. Simply put the NO!!! down and follow up.
> 
> ...


The company providing the cell phone tracking said that their range of accuracy in their pings is within 93 feet.....  

The pings show cell phones that came within 93feet of the ballot box.

93 ft.

I'd hardly call that evidence.

Where did the mules get the absentee ballots they dropped off from, and where and how did their provider of ballots get the absentee ballots to give the mules to drop off that would be accepted by the election office as valid, requested, legal voter on the voter roll, and signature matched?


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.



Their claim is as many as 54,000 "mules" went multiple times to one or more drop boxes. They also claim they have 4 million minutes of video. If their claims are true, how come they never showed any video of anyone dropping off ballots more than once?


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Types of Cell Phone Data That Can Be Used Against You in Criminal Court - Erika Valcarcel, Criminal Defense Lawyer, P.A.
> 
> 
> If you are like most people, you spend a significant amount of time on your cell phone each day. Texting, calls, social media, navigation, and web browsing can easily take up hours. When you do all of those things on your phone, you create data....
> ...



Same question to you...

Their claim is as many as 54,000 "mules" went multiple times to one or more drop boxes. They also claim they have 4 million minutes of video. If their claims are true, how come they never showed any video of anyone dropping off ballots more than once?


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> I agree. But you are saying NO!!! without even trying to verify or refute the data used in the claim.
> 
> I've shown cell phone data is legal for use in gps tracking cases. The movie claims the data shows the same phone at ballot boxes multiple times.
> 
> ...



Cell phone data can only be used to prove someone's presence in an area. It can't be used to prove someone's actions. For that, additional evidence is needed. In this case, that would be video of these "mules" appearing multiple times at one or more drop boxes.

Yet despite being able to look at video at any precise time and location based on cell phone data, there were no such videos in the movie.

Game over.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Npr says they bought the data from a marketing firm. Suddenly the focus is on what us collected from all of us.
> 
> Not the data. That is not refuted.
> 
> ...



Why not attack the movie first making it appear like their data solved a murder? It didn't. A suspect turning himself in a week after the murder because a photo of him at the crime scene while holding a gun was splashed on local news is what led to an arrest and charges.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Now THAT is funny since you are talking about what's in it.


I've seen enough of it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> The data is real. It was bought from a marketing firm as said by NPR and other sources.
> 
> The question now is, does it mean what the movie concludes? To me it does raise more than a fair amount of questions to be answered. Agree that needs to be done in court.
> 
> ...



The data is real but their motives are not. They intentionally targeted only Democrat-leaning areas in only swing states that Trump lost. The people behind the movie include a guy who was caught lying about Democrats cheating in the 2016 election and another guy who received a pardon from Trump. Despite their bias, had they been able to prove their claims in the movie, it would have been too compelling to dismiss. But they didn't prove it. In fact, they virtually proved it's not true by claiming they have all the tools to show videos of many of these "mules" but then produce an hour and a half movie with absolutely no one on camera doing what they claim they were doing.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> I've seen enough of it.



LOL

You haven't seen any of it.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> How do you know what they have? You didn't see the movie. Talk about faith-based politics.


I've seen enough of the movie and what happened on election night. That's okay because Biden is guaranteeing Trump the presidency in 2024 if he wants it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have it. Like I said though, Biden is killing your party.


Not my party and  no they do not have it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Care4all said:


> The company providing the cell phone tracking said that their range of accuracy in their pings is within 93 feet.....
> 
> The pings show cell phones that came within 93feet of the ballot box.
> 
> ...



Link to that 93 feet claim...


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> I've seen enough of the movie and what happened on election night. That's okay because Biden is guaranteeing Trump the presidency in 2024 if he wants it.



Most of what they claim did not happen on election night. And you didn't see the movie.

And it's unlikely there will be a rematch  but if there is, Biden will likely win again. You have no idea how much Trump is despised by folks not on the right. You learned nothing from the 2020 election.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cell phone data can only be used to prove someone's presence in an area. It can't be used to prove someone's actions. For that, additional evidence is needed. In this case, that would be video of these "mules" appearing multiple times at one or more drop boxes.
> 
> Yet despite being able to look at video at any precise time and location based on cell phone data, there were no such videos in the movie.
> 
> Game over.


All of that is well and good, but the main reason why this is propaganda bull crap is where and how did the mules or alleged non profits get the legitimate, absentee ballots, with legitimate signatures of the legal and registered voters to stuff a ballot box with?

Absentee ballots had to be individually requested by the legal voter to be sent to them.

No voter has made the claim that a harvester collected their filled out ballot, or that someone voted in their place.....out of hundreds of thousands of alleged harvested ballots dropped off???

This film is an embarrassing attempt to fool only the very very ignorant, who know nothing about how election checks and balances for security works.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Care4all said:


> The company providing the cell phone tracking said that their range of accuracy in their pings is within 93 feet.....
> 
> The pings show cell phones that came within 93feet of the ballot box.
> 
> ...


sorry, but i'd rather debate with a turd my dog dropped off this am than you as it would be less full of shit.

carry on with your regularly scheduled bullshit.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> The data is real but their motives are not. They intentionally targeted only Democrat-leaning areas in only swing states that Trump lost. The people behind the movie include a guy who was caught lying about Democrats cheating in the 2016 election and another guy who received a pardon from Trump. Despite their bias, had they been able to prove their claims in the movie, it would have been too compelling to dismiss. But they didn't prove it. In fact, they virtually proved it's not true by claiming they have all the tools to show videos of many of these "mules" but then produce an hour and a half movie with absolutely no one on camera doing what they claim they were doing.


i am not paying too much attention to this movie because it was written to prove a point, not find the truth.

in that light, please understand i also won't listen to you because you're simply full of shit.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Link to that 93 feet claim...



I read yesterday from one of the links posted on site about the precise number of 93 ft,  don't know which one....

But I just googled it, and found a fact check that states the ping accuracy is within 100ft, which supports my 93ft.

www.politifact.com/article/2022/may/04/faulty-premise-2000-mules-trailer-about-voting-mai/

_True the Vote and the Georgia Republican Party in 2021 made allegations about ballot harvesting in Georgia, but the Georgia Bureau of Investigation said there wasn’t enough evidence to proceed on the allegation. State officials said that cell phone data that allegedly showed 279 cellphones tracked multiple times _*within 100 feet of an absentee drop box was not evidence of a crime, Georgia Public Radio found.*


----------



## Care4all (Jun 3, 2022)

Care4all said:


> I read yesterday from one of the links posted on site about the precise number of 93 ft,  don't know which one....
> 
> But I just googled it, and found a fact check that states the ping accuracy is within 100ft, which supports my 93ft.
> 
> ...


Here it is:

www.gregpalast.com/2000-mules-belly-laughs-belly-aches-from-dsouzas-proof-that-trump-won/

*The commercial geo-tracking services that True the Vote used can only identify a phone moving within 30 meters (93 feet) of a location*


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> i am not paying too much attention to this movie because it was written to prove a point, not find the truth.
> 
> in that light, please understand i also won't listen to you because you're simply full of shit.



Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big fucking deal. People are watching it and that is what matters. Also it is still showing in theaters. So the final gross is not a known quantity, is it?



"Big fucking deal"?   Like 30JUN21 and 13AUG21?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Run, Forrest! Run!!!


not talking to a fucking idiot isn't running. but you make it what you need so you can have cool stuff to tell the other kids at recess.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> View attachment 652430


Those all the school children killed based on Republican white-wingers' support of more gun violence?   They were too young to vote.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Trump got 5,000,000 more votes in the last election than in the first, retard.


And he STILL lost!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Trump got 5,000,000 more votes in the last election than in the first, retard.



And still got his ass handed to him by a senile, gaff prone, old man that ran a campaign from his basement and didn't have mega-rallies.

He (Trump**) got the most votes in history of any sitting President seeking reelection AND STILL LOST.

WW


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.


They have no video showing anything illegal and the cell phone data proves nothing


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 3, 2022)

bodecea said:


> "Big fucking deal"?   Like 30JUN21 and 13AUG21?


Those dates are now as irrelevant as you. Next.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> I haven't seen the entire movie, but what I saw proves the point that the Democrats cheated and should be watched in November.


No it does not.

It proves nothing at all


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They have no video showing anything illegal and the cell phone data proves nothing


Then the January 6 trespassers should be let out of jail? That's how a lot of them got found our. You agree with that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Then the January 6 trespassers should be let out of jail? That's how a lot of them got found our. You agree with that?


It is how they were found it did not prove they commited a crime.

In this case you have people at a place where no evidence of a crime exists


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not.
> 
> It proves nothing at all


That's okay, because karma is a bitch. Biden is destroying your party.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> That's okay, because karma is a bitch. Biden is destroying your party.


Not my party once again. You are more of a democrat than I am


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Those all the school children killed based on Republican white-wingers' support of more gun violence?   They were too young to vote.


Same with all the aborted chidren for the last 50 years.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They have no video showing anything illegal and the cell phone data proves nothing


It doesn't need to prove anything. Just seeding doubt in the electorate is enough to inspire vigilance and repercussions in the upcoming elections.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> It doesn't need to prove anything. Just seeding doubt in the electorate is enough to inspire vigilance and repercussions in the upcoming elections.


They are failing to do even that.

The film is a dud and failure and will have no impact.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Here it is:
> 
> www.gregpalast.com/2000-mules-belly-laughs-belly-aches-from-dsouzas-proof-that-trump-won/
> 
> *The commercial geo-tracking services that True the Vote used can only identify a phone moving within 30 meters (93 feet) of a location*



Some interesting finds in there (assuming it's true since he definitely included some bullshit in that article)...

_Take a look at our last major report from Georgia. We discovered that GOP operatives challenged the right to vote of tens of thousands of Black and young Georgians on false evidence. We named the key operatives — Pam Reardon is the Republican challenger-in chief. Here’s a photo of me confronting Reardon with the evidence. We didn’t fuzz out her face. *And we named and confronted the group who gave her the phony, racially poisonous purge list: True the Vote.* Yep, the same characters who provided the bogus info for 2000 Mules.

[...]

Now, who would go by the same boxes day after day? Maybe they aren’t “mules.” In fact, a more accurate name for the film would be “2000 Mailmen”._​


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They are failing to do even that.
> 
> The film is a dud and failure and will have no impact.


Keep whistling past that graveyard, Urkel.
Watch and learn, if you're intellectually capable of such things.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Keep whistling past that graveyard, Urkel.
> Watch and learn, if you're intellectually capable of such things.


That is a fact little bitch the movie is a failure with no impact

Keep whistling in the dark little boy, you have no intellect at all


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> i am not paying too much attention to this movie because it was written to prove a point, not find the truth.
> 
> in that light, please understand i also won't listen to you because you're simply full of shit.



way to address the topic and have a nice civil discussion!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

well, this thread was started on Monday, so now we have had 4 tomorrows and all that has happened is one lady pleaded guilty to misdemeanor of taking less than a dozen ballots to the drop box for people.  

At this rate there will be proof of the stolen election by the turn of the century


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> not talking to a fucking idiot isn't running. but you make it what you need so you can have cool stuff to tell the other kids at recess.



LOL

At least you admit you're a pussy. If I didn't post to others here I thought of as a fucking idiot, there'd be no one on the right to post to.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those dates are now as irrelevant as you. Next.



Nah, they're still funny as shit.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> way to address the topic and have a nice civil discussion!


there are some people who have proven over time they will not under any circumstances have a civil discussion.

you come and go in that regard. on one hand you bitch at me yesterday for sticking my nose in your convo to bust your balls some. 

today however we had a good discussion and kept insults out of it.

now look at you - doing the very thing you called me out for yesterday.

and yet for some reason you don't understand why you're a fucking pain in the ass to try and talk to.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Then the January 6 trespassers should be let out of jail? That's how a lot of them got found our. You agree with that?



Idiot, none of those people were charged on cell phone pings alone. Cell phone pings were just used to track them down.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Idiot, none of those people were charged on cell phone pings alone.


no one should be. that should be a point of evidence, not the entire story.

but hey - that won't help the agenda crowd.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> That's okay, because karma is a bitch. Biden is destroying your party.



Like Trump did to his? And Obama before Trump? And Bush43 before Obama? And Clinton before Bush43? And Bush41 before Clinton?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Keep whistling in the dark little boy,


How exactly does one whistle in a dark little boy, you illiterate imbecile?


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> no one should be. that should be a point of evidence, not the entire story.
> 
> but hey - that won't help the agenda crowd.



Which is the gaping head wound to 2000 Mules.

They claim they have the corresponding video evidence to corroborate their claims -- but they never showed it in the movie.

And it's growing worse for them with each passing day as that very lack of video evidence has been a major criticism and in the month since the movie's premiere, they still have not produced a single such video.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> How exactly does one whistle in a dark little boy, you illiterate imbecile?



That too daunting a task for ya?



You prolly can't walk and chew gum at the same time either.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> And still got his ass handed to him by a senile, gaff prone, old man that ran a campaign from his basement and didn't have mega-rallies.
> 
> He (Trump**) got the most votes in history of any sitting President seeking reelection AND STILL LOST.
> 
> WW


3:30AM dump of phony ballots.
I live in a corrupt county know and no one will ever really check the microchip of the ballots that were never run through a machine.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> 3:30AM dump of phony ballots.
> I live in a corrupt county know and no one will ever really check the microchip of the ballots that were never run through a machine.



Bullshit.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> That too daunting a task for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> You prolly can't walk and chew gum at the same time either.


Stfu, moron. If I want the opinion of an idiot, I’ll quote you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Bullshit.


Sure, puppy.
And you claim to know anything about data processing.
The ballots have microchips that go through several location/time stamps.
The best thing is Biden is so demented he can barely finish a sentence.
I bet you would love to have Biden as a boss.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Stfu, moron. If I want the opinion of an idiot, I’ll quote you.



Slobbers a moron who doesn't know how to whistle in the dark. Here's a light switch for ya. Flip it on in case you get the urge to whistle.


----------



## flan327 (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big fucking deal. People are watching it and that is what matters. Also it is still showing in theaters. So the final gross is not a known quantity, is it?


No it’s NOT 

I AM NOT PAYING MONEY TO WATCH LIES


----------



## flan327 (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Sure, puppy.
> And you claim to know anything about data processing.
> The ballots have microchips that go through several location/time stamps.
> The best thing is Biden is so demented he can barely finish a sentence.
> I bet you would love to have Biden as a boss.


Our BALLOTS do not have microchips

EEJIT


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 3, 2022)

flan327 said:


> No it’s NOT
> 
> I AM NOT PAYING MONEY TO WATCH LIES


It is free now. Think of it like welfare. You should eat it up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Sure, puppy.
> And you claim to know anything about data processing.
> The ballots have microchips that go through several location/time stamps.
> The best thing is Biden is so demented he can barely finish a sentence.
> I bet you would love to have Biden as a boss.



Watch this...

Post a link proving ballots contained microchips...


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is free now. Think of it like welfare. You should eat it up.



It's been free since day one for those who knew where to find it on the Internet.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Watch this...
> 
> Post a link proving ballots contained microchips...


Irrelevant. Nothing screams fraud more than your constant bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's been free since day one for those who knew where to find it on the Internet.


Tell that dumbass, not me.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Irrelevant. Nothing screams fraud more than your constant bullshit.



Lying is irrelevant to you because all you ever do is lie.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Tell that dumbass, not me.



Yout're one who said it's now free. I'm just pointing out it always was. How stupid are people for giving money to D'Souza for making a bullshit documentary?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> now look at you - doing the very thing you called me out for yesterday.
> 
> and yet for some reason you don't understand why you're a fucking pain in the ass to try and talk to.



No, not really the same thing I called you out for.  I have made lots of post about the OP, and only one about you which was done due to yesterday.   you on the other hand never posted about the OP at all, just about me.

See the difference?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Which is the gaping head wound to 2000 Mules.
> 
> They claim they have the corresponding video evidence to corroborate their claims -- but they never showed it in the movie.
> 
> And it's growing worse for them with each passing day as that very lack of video evidence has been a major criticism and in the month since the movie's premiere, they still have not produced a single such video.


you're using a movie at me i've already said i have not watched and have zero intention to due to its search for validation, not truth.

i swear to god some people are too fucking stupid to know when someone is agreeing with you.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> No, not really the same thing I called you out for.  I have made lots of post about the OP, and only one about you which was done due to yesterday.   you on the other hand never posted about the OP at all, just about me.
> 
> See the difference?


yea, it is. the very same thing. discussion in the OP is a sideshow bob to styles we all have.

you do this shit all the time, dude. look for a reason, any port in a storm reason, to go AH HA! I AM RIGHT YOU ARE A FOOL like the scicilian in princesses bride. you are far more concerned with that than talking over the issue itself.

it blew me away earlier that we had that type of a discussion. i thought "wow, this is what i like about talking to this guy" and then hey, you were just waiting to get that shot in, i suppose.

and you're right also in that maybe i do the same thing out of my expectations for where our conversations will go. i fully admit that and won't run away from that possibility.

or go "poof" vs try to finish a conversation that is digging into a self analysis.

95% of the conversations in here have jack nor shit to do with the OP. 

except when it can give us some form of forum trophy for the moment.

enjoy.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> yea, it is. the very same thing. discussion in the OP is a sideshow bob to styles we all have.
> 
> you do this shit all the time, dude. look for a reason, any port in a storm reason, to go AH HA! I AM RIGHT YOU ARE A FOOL like the scicilian in princesses bride. you are far more concerned with that than talking over the issue itself.
> 
> ...



Damn dude, I know this will just set you off more...but quit being such a snowflake.  I make one little joke post and you act like I kicked your dog.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Slobbers a moron who doesn't know how to whistle in the dark.



Learn to read, retard. The quote was “whistle in the dark boy”, dumbass.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Damn dude, I know this will just set you off more...but quit being such a snowflake.  I make one little joke post and you act like I kicked your dog.


hey - trust me, you kick my dog you'll get a very different reaction.

and trying to put thought into a reply cause i made the mistake of taking you seriously doesn't make me a snowflake. just a dumbass for taking you seriously.

LOL n shit.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> hey - trust me, you kick my dog you'll get a very different reaction.
> 
> and trying to put thought into a reply cause i made the mistake of taking you seriously doesn't make me a snowflake. just a dumbass for taking you seriously.
> 
> LOL n shit.



One can be a dumbass and a snowflake...just saying     

Not that I think you are the former


----------



## iceberg (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> One can be a dumbass and a snowflake...just saying
> 
> Not that I think you are the former


not wanting to argue with everyone online hardly makes someone a snowflake. but hey, you love to slap labels on people and then run around proving you were correct in doing so.

have a day. i'll go back to simply not talking to you about shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

iceberg said:


> you're using a movie at me i've already said i have not watched and have zero intention to due to its search for validation, not truth.
> 
> i swear to god some people are too fucking stupid to know when someone is agreeing with you.



You idiot, you're not agreeing with me. My position is not just the movie but the clowns at True the Vote's claims as well, which inspired the movie, are all utter bullshit. I've not seen you say that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Learn to read, retard. The quote was “whistle in the dark boy”, dumbass.



LOL

And still a task beyond your limited abilities.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> And still a task beyond your limited abilities.


Do you ever just shut up so people don’t know what a fool you are?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Do you ever just shut up so people don’t know what a fool you are?


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Do you ever just shut up so people don’t know what a fool you are?



LOL

You say that as though I give a shit what you think. In the meantime, you should turn off the lights so you can start practicing whistling.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 3, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> They have cell phone records and video from the drop box sites.


But, but what about the Chinese bamboo?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 3, 2022)

Clipper said:


> But, but what about the Chinese bamboo?


Since it's so secure.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Our BALLOTS do not have microchips
> 
> EEJIT


Thanks for admitting you know nothing about how ballots work.
The inventor of the microchip inventor and how the system works out is on YouTube.
He was infuriated that the Ballots were counted by hand and never run through the machine.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You say that as though I give a shit what you think. In the meantime, you should turn off the lights so you can start practicing whistling.


Never been a whistler, so won’t be practicing that. As far as giving a shit what I think, you haven’t shown the intellectual capacity to understand even my simplest thoughts, so all good.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> View attachment 653581


Nice response, PeeWee.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Watch this...
> 
> Post a link proving ballots contained microchips...


I noticed you never asked for a Link before.
You know why?
Because you know it's there and you'll ad hominem anything you see anyway.

Why don't you provide proof that you're the glamorous programmer you say you are or that you're not a back stabbing piece of shit?
Perhaps a few hundred lines of code; you can change the variable names if you wish.
I'd love ripping your code to shreds.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

How very LibTard of YouTube...they removed all the videos even though they never remove ad hominemed anti-Trump video.


----------



## FJB (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How very LibTard of YouTube...they removed all the videos even though they never remove ad hominemed anti-Trump video.




Yeah, they always do that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 3, 2022)

FJB said:


> Yeah, they always do that.


I read an article when the last Trump campaign was taking place how YouTube was deleting pro-Trump videos left and right until Congress threatened to shut YouTube down.
YouTube never reposted the videos they deleted.
I'm amazed at the emotional fragility of YouTube's staff; they were suffering from anxiety!


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Never been a whistler, so won’t be practicing that. As far as giving a shit what I think, you haven’t shown the intellectual capacity to understand even my simplest thoughts, so all good.



A pity you're delusional.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I noticed you never asked for a Link before.
> You know why?
> Because you know it's there and you'll ad hominem anything you see anyway.
> 
> ...



*Translation: *_you can't produce a link to prove you weren't bullshitting._

Thanks for confirming what I already knew. That is ...

_"The ballots have microchips..."_​
... was complete bullshit. Not even just a little bit bullshit.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> A pity you're delusional.


Do you really want to do this dance? I know you’re an asshole and you think I’m an asshole. No need to waste our time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Do you really want to do this dance? I know you’re an asshole and you think I’m an asshole. No need to waste our time.



See that? You prove again you're delusional. No, I don't think you're an asshole. You only think I think that because you're delusional.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, I don't think you're an asshole.


Proving the old adage that a broken clock is correct once a day.
Unfortunately, you’re still an ignorant asshole.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 3, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Stfu, moron. If I want the opinion of an idiot, I’ll quote you.


Why bother, you post idiotic shit every time.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 4, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Why bother, you post idiotic shit every time.


Are you craving attention now, kid? 
Sorry, busy.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you know nothing about how ballots work.
> The inventor of the microchip inventor and how the system works out is on YouTube.
> He was infuriated that the Ballots were counted by hand and never run through the machine.



and yet you cannot find one single bit of proof that there were microchips in every single ballot cast this past election to link to.

Why is that?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 4, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I read an article when the last Trump campaign was taking place how YouTube was deleting pro-Trump videos left and right until Congress threatened to shut YouTube down.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 6, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


>


That's so very intelligent of you to want a Link to a 2 year old story on any media that was most probably deleted due to riot prevention.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> That's so very intelligent of you to want a Link to a 2 year old story on any media that was most probably deleted due to riot prevention.



come on now, if Congress threatened to shut down youtube there would be some proof if it happening.

just admit you made it up and move on


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 6, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> come on now, if Congress threatened to shut down youtube there would be some proof if it happening.
> 
> just admit you made it up and move on


Are you fucking kidding me?!
Congress was all over Twitter and threatened to do the same to YouTube and YouTube caved.
In fact, I just Googled "Congress Twitter" and nothing came up...so much for truth via a corporate search engine.
You do realize our search engines are controlled by corporations.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I read an article when the last Trump campaign was taking place how YouTube was deleting pro-Trump videos left and right until Congress threatened to shut YouTube down.
> YouTube never reposted the videos they deleted.
> I'm amazed at the emotional fragility of YouTube's staff; they were suffering from anxiety!



Another reason I boycott the vermin.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> That's so very intelligent of you to want a Link to a 2 year old story on any media that was most probably deleted due to riot prevention.



They've even gone and edited pages in the Wayback Machine databases. Pages have just disappeared altogether. That's how censorship works, and the Democrats are very enthusiastic in their takeover.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 6, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> They've even gone and edited pages in the Wayback Machine databases. Pages have just disappeared altogether. That's how censorship works, and the Democrats are very enthusiastic in their takeover.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who has noticed that!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 13, 2022)

Just wondering...

..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .....  Is it tomorrow yet?

WW


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 13, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> Just wondering...
> 
> ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .....  Is it tomorrow yet?
> 
> WW


Today is tomorrow's  yesterday.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I read an article when the last Trump campaign was taking place how YouTube was deleting pro-Trump videos left and right until Congress threatened to shut YouTube down.
> YouTube never reposted the videos they deleted.
> I'm amazed at the emotional fragility of YouTube's staff; they were suffering from anxiety!


well, the saying Truth hurts doesn't exist por nada... 


=


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!



It has been 16 days since you posted something was going to happen "tomorrow"....any updates for us?


----------



## SavannahMann (Jun 14, 2022)

westwall said:


> Considering how assiduously the MSM is trying to prevent it being viewed, were it to be allowed the same level of distribution it would no doubt crush the bullshit fahrenheit.



The problem is that claims made about the film are demonstrably false. Claims like it is the highest grossing documentary ever. Not true. 

Now you can claim that it wasn’t given a fair shake. But the problem with your assertion is people don’t go to theaters much anymore. They watch at home. Something the competition didn’t have as an option. 

When Fahrenheit came out digital streaming was basically porn downloads. People were still buying DVD’s and just starting with Blueray. 

People can buy or rent. Whatever. The movie 2000 mules. They aren’t. 

Why? Well the problem isn’t really the MSM. The problem is nobody wants to spend two hours listening to some dolt drone on about CT nonsense. Those folks who do will watch UFO flicks instead.

That and the movie was debunked about ten minutes after it was released. So the claims that this is the proof we all were waiting for. Nonsense.


----------



## FJB (Jun 14, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It has been 16 days since you posted something was going to happen "tomorrow"....any updates for us?





It already happened stop asking me the same thing over and over again. They did what they said they were going to do by showing the evidence in court, I never said that anything else was going to happen after that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> It already happened stop asking me the same thing over and over again. They did what they said they were going to do by showing the evidence in court, I never said that anything else was going to happen after that.



What is happening?  Nothing is happening.  Nothing was exposed, nothing changed, nothing was anything.


----------



## FJB (Jun 14, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> What is happening?  Nothing is happening.  Nothing was exposed, nothing changed, nothing was anything.




Things were exposed in court,.. that's what happened. Get it through your head. Nothing is happening now though and I never said that anything would or that Trump would get reinstated or anything as I even said in this thread that I didn't think it would.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 14, 2022)

FJB said:


> Things were exposed in court,..



I honestly may have missed it.  Could you link (or provide the number) of the post where the evidence was admitted and accepted by a Judge in a court of law.

Thank you in advance.

WW


----------



## FJB (Jun 14, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> I honestly may have missed it.  Could you link (or provide the number) of the post where the evidence was admitted and accepted by a Judge in a court of law.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> WW





It was in the OP, but they have since had the video removed because of censorship unfortunately.


----------



## rightnow909 (Jun 14, 2022)

SavannahMann said:


> . The problem is nobody wants to spend two hours listening to some dolt drone on about


you're right, we don't want to spend 2 hours watching some dolt drone on about whatever..  

so who is talking about Don Lemon?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> It was in the OP, but they have since had the video removed because of censorship unfortunately.



You said: "Things were exposed in court,.."

I don't remember the OP video being a court proceeding.

What court?
What Jurisdiction?
What was the name of the case?
Date?

I'd like to look up these court proceedings.

WW


----------



## FJB (Jun 17, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> You said: "Things were exposed in court,.."
> 
> I don't remember the OP video being a court proceeding.
> 
> ...





See the title of this thread,.. Google it.


----------



## dblack (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> See the title of this thread,.. Google it.


Oh, Jesus - no. Already enough of that bullshit here. I don't need to subject myself to the idiotic ramblings of the entire internet.


----------



## FJB (Jun 17, 2022)

dblack said:


> Oh, Jesus - no. Already enough of that bullshit here. I don't need to subject myself to the idiotic ramblings of the entire internet.




1. I wasn't talking to you.
2. So that's just you basically acting like a child and putting your fingers in your ears singing "la, la, la!!! Can't hear you!!"


----------



## dblack (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> 1. I wasn't talking to you.


That's ok!


FJB said:


> 2. So that's just you basically acting like a child and putting your fingers in your ears singing "la, la, la!!! Can't hear you!!"


Nah... that's me mocking the #StopTheSqueal weenies!


----------



## FJB (Jun 17, 2022)

dblack said:


> That's ok!
> 
> Nah... that's me mocking the #StopTheSqueal weenies!




You don't want to find out what happened because you want to act like nothing did and the evidence doesn't exist just like the rest of your crowd.


----------



## dblack (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> You don't want to find out what happened because you want to act like nothing did and the evidence doesn't exist just like the rest of your crowd.


Nah. The thing is, I've raised kids, so I know better. Trump is my sullen five year old, pouting because he lost. The rest of you are just partisan morons


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> See the title of this thread,.. Google it.





			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/arizona/articles/2022-05-31/arizona-lawmakers-hear-from-election-conspiracy-theorists
		


I did, is this your court case?

WW


----------



## FJB (Jun 17, 2022)

WorldWatcher said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/arizona/articles/2022-05-31/arizona-lawmakers-hear-from-election-conspiracy-theorists
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's the court case alright, but it's from a liberal website of course so it's not speaking the full truth. Nobody ever said that it didn't support evidence or that other crap.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2022)

FJB said:


> Even though it clearly is illegal there. I said I wouldn't post more about the 2020 election until we would finally be getting somewhere with exposing the fraud,.. well,.. it's finally coming to that point!!


Any decade now...


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 18, 2022)

FJB said:


> It's the court case alright, but it's from a liberal website of course so it's not speaking the full truth. Nobody ever said that it didn't support evidence or that other crap.



That's what I figured.  You referred to it as a court case.  This wasn't a court case, it was a group of Arizona lawmakers listening to debunked stuff from 2000 Mules.

A "documentary" that claimed cell phone data and video showed "mules" stuffing ballot boxes.  But with having cell phone data (which is location, date, and time stamped) and the drop box video (which is location, date, and time stamped) - they didn't show anyone "stuffing" ballots into drop boxes, nor did they show any individual (a) returning to a single Dropbox more than once, nor (b) did they show an individual using multiple drop boxes.

This with both sets of location/date/time data.

As a matter of fact, IIRC, Arizona investigators tracked down one of the individuals shown based on a vehicle license plate and it was determined that the few ballots the individual dropped off were for family members.  Which is LEGAL in Arizona.

Have a nice day.

WW


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2022)

FJB said:


> You don't want to find out what happened because you want to act like nothing did and the evidence doesn't exist just like the rest of your crowd.



Oh? What happened?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? What happened?



He pointed to a bunch of GOP Trump** supporters getting together and thinks it is a "court".

WW


----------



## candycorn (Jun 23, 2022)

How'd it go?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jun 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> How'd it go?



How would you think a bunch of conspiracy theorists who are members of Cult 45 would go?

Some are say'n, can't say who, but some - that they all got discount coupons for MyPillow products though.

WW


----------

